# No sound in Linux Mint



## bharat_r (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not able to hear any sound in Linux mint. This problem dosent happen always. Sometimes when I re-boot the sound is there. But again the next boot the sound is absent.

I have a creative sound blaster sound card.
This is what my volume control shows.

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/5278/screenshotvolumecontrolwl4.png

Should I change the devices?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no clues reg 3 devices !
but...u can provide us the output of 

```
lspci
```
???


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 10, 2008)

Here it is:


> bharat@bharat-desktop:~$ lspci
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]
> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> ...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 10, 2008)

so it is correct that ensonic is the correct driver.
Now,when sound is working,post your system's o/p of "lsmod" command.
you should like to disable onboard sound,if there is any such options in your BIOS


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 10, 2008)

bharat_r said:


> I'm not able to hear any sound in Linux mint. This problem dosent happen always. Sometimes when I re-boot the sound is there. But again the next boot the sound is absent.
> 
> I have a creative sound blaster sound card.
> This is what my volume control shows.
> ...


I'm hoping its a simple problem and hence suggesting a simple solution  

Goto System > Preferences > Sound.

Set these parameters:

Sound Events
Sound Playback: ALSA

Music and Movies
Sound Playback: ALSA

Audio Conferencing
Sound Playback: ALSA
Sound Capture: ALSA

Default Mixer Track
Device: Ensoniq ALSA

Select: Master

PS: Ensure that you've connected the speaker to the external Ensoniq soundcard and not on the onboard VIA soundcard.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> so it is correct that ensonic is the correct driver.
> Now,when sound is working,post your system's o/p of "lsmod" command.
> you should like to disable onboard sound,if there is any such options in your BIOS



This is o/p of lsmod when my sound is working:



> bharat@bharat-desktop:~$ lspci
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M266 Host Bridge
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]
> 00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
> ...



@infra_red_dude

I set everything to ALSA as u told. And I'm sure the speakers are connected to the sound card.
Sound is working in this boot. Dont know if it'd the next time I boot.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 11, 2008)

T'was lsmod, not lspci output, which was asked.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 11, 2008)

@bharat:when sound is working for you,post the output of "lsmod" command here.


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 11, 2008)

oh sorry... didnt read it properly... sounds gone again... I'll do it the next time sound comes back


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 11, 2008)

ok..here's lsmod output when my sound is working.


```
bharat@bharat-desktop:~$ lsmod
Module                  Size  Used by
binfmt_misc            12936  1 
rfcomm                 42136  2 
l2cap                  26240  11 rfcomm
bluetooth              57060  4 rfcomm,l2cap
usblp                  15104  0 
ppdev                  10244  0 
speedstep_lib           6404  0 
cpufreq_ondemand        9612  0 
cpufreq_stats           7232  0 
freq_table              5792  2 cpufreq_ondemand,cpufreq_stats
cpufreq_conservative     8072  0 
cpufreq_userspace       5280  0 
cpufreq_powersave       2688  0 
button                  8976  0 
sbs                    19592  0 
dock                   10656  0 
video                  18060  0 
container               5504  0 
ac                      6148  0 
battery                11012  0 
lp                     12580  0 
lmpcm_usb               7168  0 
snd_via82xx            29336  0 
snd_seq_dummy           4740  0 
snd_seq_oss            33152  0 
snd_ens1371            27680  4 
snd_mpu401              9640  0 
snd_mpu401_uart         9600  2 snd_via82xx,snd_mpu401
nvidia               6221648  34 
snd_seq_midi            9600  0 
analog                 13344  0 
snd_ac97_codec        100644  2 snd_via82xx,snd_ens1371
ac97_bus                3200  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm_oss            44672  0 
snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss
snd_rawmidi            25728  3 snd_ens1371,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event      8448  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
gameport               16776  3 snd_via82xx,snd_ens1371,analog
parport_pc             37412  1 
parport                37448  3 ppdev,lp,parport_pc
pcspkr                  4224  0 
snd_pcm                80388  5 snd_via82xx,snd_ens1371,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
snd_seq                53232  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
snd_timer              24324  3 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device          9228  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
snd_page_alloc         11400  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm
shpchp                 34580  0 
pci_hotplug            32704  1 shpchp
snd                    54660  19 snd_via82xx,snd_seq_oss,snd_ens1371,snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
soundcore               8800  1 snd
via_agp                11264  1 
via_ircc               27668  0 
irda                  202300  1 via_ircc
crc_ccitt               3072  1 irda
i2c_viapro             10004  0 
i2c_core               26112  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro
agpgart                35016  2 nvidia,via_agp
evdev                  11136  4 
usbhid                 29536  0 
hid                    28928  1 usbhid
ext3                  133896  1 
jbd                    60456  1 ext3
mbcache                 9732  1 ext3
ide_cd                 32672  0 
cdrom                  37536  1 ide_cd
ide_disk               18560  9 
ata_generic             8452  0 
libata                125168  1 ata_generic
scsi_mod              147084  1 libata
floppy                 60004  0 
uhci_hcd               26640  0 
usbcore               138632  5 usblp,lmpcm_usb,usbhid,uhci_hcd
via82cxxx              10372  0 [permanent]
ide_core              116804  3 ide_cd,ide_disk,via82cxxx
8139cp                 25088  0 
8139too                27776  0 
mii                     6528  2 8139cp,8139too
thermal                14344  0 
processor              32072  1 thermal
fan                     5764  0 
capability              5896  0 
commoncap               8320  1 capability
fuse                   47124  13
```


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 14, 2008)

any help?


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

see if u can dig somethin useful from this thread:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 14, 2008)

try disabling the onboard sound card in the bios.

that lsmod output suggests two modules of sound snd_via82xx,snd_ens1371
are getting loaded.
you can also try backlisting the unrequired module which i think is snd_via82xx


----------

